# In the hospital



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

I was admitted to the hospital yesterday evening after spending 24 hours in observation. Seems my lymphodema has developed into an infection. We think it is cellulitis, but it is not responding to the antiobiotics. Right now I am on the third antibiotic and we are praying it works. Poor Ollie and I haven't seen each other since Thursday morning. Please keep me in your prayers. Oh, and please pray for Steve....he really doesn't know what to do.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Oh Dear Friend. Your In My Prayers. Nickee In Pa******


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

So sorry Donna, prayers and hugs to you for the antibiotics to clear it up! Keep us posted.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

So sorry to hear this Donna. Sending you and Steve prayers and positive thoughts for a speedy recovery and release from the hospital.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am praying for you, Steve and Ollie. Get well soon Donna.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

So sorry Donna, I will keep you in my prayers and Steve too. Bless your heart :innocent: I sure hope these meds do the trick. I know you miss Ollie, he will be ok with Daddy. Hope you feel better real soon! :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope the antibiotics start working and you are united with your husband and little one soon.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna -- sending lots of prayers and positive energy your way.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

I hope this clears up soon, you and Steve are in my prayers:wub:.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Sending you and your family positive thoughts and hoping for speedy recovery for you, Donna!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Donna, sending you a big virtual hug and praying for a full recovery for you.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Donna.. I so hate hearing this has happened to you! Be assured the prayers are going out that you'll recoup very quickly! 
Prayers for Steve and little Ollie too as I know they miss you!


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

So sorry Donna, hope all is well with you. What hospital are you in?


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Get well soon, Donna. Sending prayers and positive thoughts to you and your family .


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry! i do hope your body responds to the latest antibiotic and you start feeling better!! Poor Ollie!! sending thoughts and prayers.


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers are with you all!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Donna, I hope that the antibiotics start kicking in and that you feel better soon. Thinking of you, Ollie, and Steve.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Praying that the right combination of meds does the trick! Sending you virtual hugs, too!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna, I wrote something on FB ... but, will here, too.

My prayers are with you. I can only imagine how difficult this is for you. I had facial and optical cellulitis a few years before Snowball came home with us. It was very frightening ... because it flared up out of no where. I think I caught staph from a test I had done in the hospital, right before the cellulitis started ... a day before. So, please make sure everyone coming into your room washes their hands.

It took a couple of tries before the correct antibiotic worked for me. I was in the hospital for over a week. So, I am thinking and praying the right antibiotic will kick in for you real soon.

Hugs and many prayers for you, Donna.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

oh no, I'm so sorry to hear this! My daughter has lymphedema in her leg and it got infected last summer....man....was she in pain!! We took her to the emergency room and sat there for over three hours - then we left, never saw a doctor. The next day I took her to her doctor and she got antibiotics. 

I sure hope then can get that infection under control soon...

My sister just got out of the hospital from a bad infection in her leg, she has been "leaking" lymph fluid for over a month. Antibiotics weren't working for her either.


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to you!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Donna, so sorry to hear this....I had a friend years ago that had it in both legs and it was really bad. They put her on prednisone, it was a lot at first and then she tapered off each day. I can't remember if they included antibiotics or not but it cleared it up. Maybe they are changing the protocol now but I hope you get something that helps. Please keep us informed and I will keep you in my prayers~!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Praying for you all Donnarayer:rayer:rayer:.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Sending hugs and prayers, Donna. Hope meds take effect soon.


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. LE is nasty stuff, have it too. Good thoughts coming at you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Sending prayers, and hugs to you Donna. Keeping Ollie and Steve in my prayers as well.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Today we are trying antiobiotic #3 and about 8 p.m. I'll get antiobiotic #2 in hopes that combination will work. My arm doesn't hurt, it is just touchy in certain areas. This being in the hospital is the worst even though I have to say everyone has been wonderful!


----------



## Lprego35 (Nov 8, 2010)

I will say a prayer for u!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry your in the hospital Donna. Sending more good vibes and prayers that you're better and you can see Ollie soon.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Gosh Donna I am so sorry you are in the hospital, I will be praying for you, Steve, and Ollie, I know it's hard being away from those you love, I'm sure they can't wait till your feeling better and home with them. I will be praying for you tonight, Jesus is right beside you, and he's right beside Steve and little Ollie also, he knows exactally what is going on with the infection, Precious Lord give the doctors insight and widom with Donna, I'm asking Lord for your healing touch tonight.
Hang in there Donna we are here for you. Hugs to you, get as musch rest as you can. Love you


----------



## Bella&Daisy (Apr 11, 2013)

Sending prayers your way. Get well soon! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Donna, So sorry you are having to deal with this. I am sending prayers and healing energy your way>>>>>


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Just saw this, Donna. Am sending prayers, love and lots of hugs to you. Hope they can figure out the right meds of combo of them to combat it. Poor Steve and Ollie - alone without you. Get better fast. :wub:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry, please recover soon, You, Steve and Ollie are in our hearts.


----------



## Sushi's Mom (Mar 28, 2013)

Prayers for you, Steve and Ollie. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

I will be praying and thinking of you and your family daily. I am so deeply sorry that you're going through this. Thoughts and prayers...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Hope it works out so you can go home and save all of them. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:grouphug:Hope you are feeling better this morning


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Hoping that you are doing better this morning, and can go home soon.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Checking this morning to see how you are doing.


----------



## SuziLee (Aug 17, 2011)

Thinking of you and hoping there is improvement today so you can get home to your boys.

:hugging:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Donna, I'm just now seeing this and will certainly keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Donna...hope your condition has greatly improved so you can get back to your 'two-guys' that miss you!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Continuing prayers that the antibiotics are working and that you're home soon.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, Donna Hope you get better and can go home soon to your baby. Hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Donna - checking in on you and hoping you're doing better. :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

checkin in, how are you today Donna


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Donna you poor thing. I remember all too vividly the agony I was in with cellulitis. It's so scary that so many things have become resistant to so many different antibiotics. Prayers and only virtual hugs since real ones would most likely be too painful.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna, checking in to see how you are doing. I pray the new antibiotics have kicked in and are helping you heal. Prayers continue for you. 

Sending you many hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

thought I would check in again,Donna praying for you


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Checking Back. Hope Your Doing Better. Prayers coming your way.*
*Nickee in Pa*****


----------



## preisa (Mar 7, 2013)

Prayers continue!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Donna you and your family are in my heart and prayers.
Sending positive thoughts your way.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Praying for you.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Hoping we'd hear something...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Checking in, Donna. Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Donna, I am praying you are okay. 

((((((((( Donna )))))))


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna we are all worried, I'm about ready for bed and wanted to check in, hoping I would here something from you. prayers coming your way


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Nothing new here. MRI scheduled for today and then if that doesn't show anything, Dermatology will be called in. Now they tell me my Creatine is high so filling me with lots of fluids. You know, this is really getting old! Gather up all the fluffs and come get me out of here!!!! Love you all!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh Donna. I'm so sorry. I had hoped you'd be home and it would al be behind you. Hope that they can figure out what's going on and get you help soon!!:smootch:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Sending prayers and good thoughts your way.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Donna, gosh I was certain you'd be feeling better this morning, prayers for you


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just seeing your post Donna  . I am so sorry you are going through all of this. I'd be happy to plan your kidnapping, just let me know when you want to break out of there! I'm sure I can pull together quite the team of fluffs and determined Malt Mommy's. lol

Praying for you.


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

We all would get you out, but I think it's good for you so unfortunately you have to stay there.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Please get well fast.:grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

munchkn8835 said:


> Gather up all the fluffs and come get me out of here!!!! Love you all!


I can see it now - the Maltese Fluff Posse springs you from the hospital! :HistericalSmiley:

Thinking of you today!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

munchkn8835 said:


> Nothing new here. MRI scheduled for today and then if that doesn't show anything, Dermatology will be called in. Now they tell me my Creatine is high so filling me with lots of fluids. You know, this is really getting old! Gather up all the fluffs and come get me out of here!!!! Love you all!


Thank you for the update, Donna. Prayers continue for you.

Love and hugs.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Donna, sending many prayers and good wishes your way. Hopefully the good docs will figure out what's going on and will send you on your way home soon. Big hugs being sent your way, too.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Good wishes and good vibes and a lot of cyberhugs for you! :grouphug:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

I am so sorry she is going through this. She will be in our thoughts and prays.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

This is an older posting from Donna---please check the dates.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

You are in my prayers dear Donn are you at Duke?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So that everyone knows the most up-to-date situation, I'm going to close this thread (out of date) and direct everyone to the one with Lynn's updates on Donna. My prayers are with her and her family.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/49-anything-goes/175289-donna-munchkn8835.html


----------

